# RewriteRule anpassen



## aminox (24. Januar 2012)

Hallo, 

ich habe folgendes Problem. Ein Wordpress-Blog wurde von einem Server auf einen anderen umgezogen. Dabei wurde der URL Aufbau geändert. Das anzupassen wäre ja kein Problem, wenn dieser unschöne Fehler früher bemerkt wurde und das neue Format nicht schon verbreitet wäre.

Altes Fromat: http://www.domain.de/ordner/index.php/jahr/monat/tag/postname
Neues Format: http://www.domain.de/jahr/monat/tag/postname

Die Standard .htaccess von Wordpress sieht ja wie folgt 

```
<IfModule mod_rewrite.c>
RewriteEngine On
RewriteBase /
RewriteRule ^index\.php$ - [L]
RewriteCond %{REQUEST_FILENAME} !-f
RewriteCond %{REQUEST_FILENAME} !-d
RewriteRule . /index.php [L]
</IfModule>
```

Nun hab ich gedacht, ich mache daraus folgendes:


```
<IfModule mod_rewrite.c>
RewriteEngine On
RewriteBase /
RewriteRule ^index\.php$ - [L]
RewriteCond %{REQUEST_FILENAME} !-f
RewriteCond %{REQUEST_FILENAME} !-d
RewriteRule /ordner/index.php/(.*)$ /$1 [L]
RewriteRule . /index.php [L]
</IfModule>
```

Aber das haut nicht so hin  Kann mir jemand auf die Sprünge helfen?


----------

